# selling a variety of 12" subs on ebay



## shrub0 (Feb 9, 2012)

Eminence lab 12c Eminence Lab 12c 12" subwoofer | eBay

Peerless by Tymphany NE315W-08 12" Peerless by Tymphany NE315W-08 12" Subwoofer Speaker | eBay

Wavecor SW312WA03 12" Aluminum Cone Subwoofer 4 ohm Wavecor SW312WA03 12" Aluminum Cone Subwoofer 4 ohm | eBay

GRS 12SW-4 12" Poly Cone Subwoofer 4 Ohm https://ebay.us/JQftAh

Thanks for looking.
*Tags:* None


----------



## shrub0 (Feb 9, 2012)

Lowered the price on all 4:





bushinski on eBay


Follow bushinski on eBay. Buying, Selling, Collecting on eBay has never been more exciting!



www.ebay.com


----------



## shrub0 (Feb 9, 2012)

Wavecor is still available. Others are sold.


----------



## shrub0 (Feb 9, 2012)

Reduced wavecor to $200 starting bid


----------



## shrub0 (Feb 9, 2012)

Wavecor and AE are still available will post a 10" seas l26roy later today.


----------



## shrub0 (Feb 9, 2012)

wavecor sold. AE and SEAS still available as well as any oldy but goody radioshack 12


----------



## shrub0 (Feb 9, 2012)

AEsbp12a and Seas L26roy still available.


----------



## shrub0 (Feb 9, 2012)

Just added a sb acoustics sb34nrxl75- 8 and the AE is still available.


----------



## shrub0 (Feb 9, 2012)

AE Sbp12a is still on for $270 buy it now. SB is $135 auction.


----------

